# Acting very odd after throwing up



## Shaftell (Oct 12, 2012)

Hello everyone.

So I came home from work today and took Alfie(8months old) to the park. He played around for an hour or so. When I brought him home he threw up. It was mostly liquid with just a little bit of undigested food.

Ever since then(about an hour ago) he has been constantly licking the floor, as if he's looking for something to eat. At first I thought he had a bad taste in his mouth so I gave him a biscuit, and he ate it, but he continued to lick the floor. So I took him out and then he frantically started eating the grass in the backyard. I let him eat for about 5 minutes then I brought him inside, where he continued to lick the floor. He's gagging(or hiccups) slightly while walking around, and kind of swallowing,while licking his lips. It looks like he might throw up again but he hasn't.

Please someone tell me if this is something I should be immediately concerned about. All the vets are closed tonight, and I don't want to take him to the emergency vet unless it's absolutely necessary. I've crated him for the time being cause he's constantly licking,and picking up anything on the floor to eat. Any help would be appreciated. 

Thank you


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

He's still nauseated, and thinks the grass might help his stomach which must be hurting.

However, it is IMPERATIVE to make sure he is not bloating!

His stomach may be swelling - if it's swelling, then get him to the E-vet at once.






If he's just licking lips, etc. and no stomach swelling, he may be okay. If it's bloat or if you suspect it could be, every moment is critical. Bloat is a killer in dogs.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If you have gas-x on hand, it won't hurt to give him a small dose.


----------



## Shaftell (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't think it is bloat as I don't notice any obvious swelling. What are some obvious symptoms for bloat? 

I took him out 'cause I thought he had to poo but he went and pulled to eat grass. Should I let him eat grass, he's eaten quite a bit already. 

Also, I don't know if this could be it but earlier today my brother gave him a piece of raw meat. He's had raw bone before that's had meat on it but this is the first time he's eaten a chunk of meat. I don't know if that could be it though.

He was walking around licking the floor, his lips, and swallowing, gagging. He is lying down now though, without making any noise.


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

I would definitely run him to the e-vet to rule out bloat! The trying to vomit, discomfort, etc. can be early symptoms and it will cause death. Hopefully, it's just gas/upset tummy. Pls. let us know how it turns out.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Did you watch the video?? 
Gas X would help, yes...he could also have pancreatitis. What type meat was it?
If he's still acting like this (and it's not bloat) tomorrow, bring him to the vet.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

He is feeling nausea.
We had an episode of this, and it scared me to death. He finally ate a bunch of grass, then settled, and pooped all the grass the next day. Never did throw up.

I think you are right -- if he is not used to raw meat, that definitely could have caused an upset tummy.


----------



## Shaftell (Oct 12, 2012)

I did watch the video and he is not acting like that, nor does his stomach look bloated. As far as I can tell it is not bloated. If he was to have a bloated stomach, it would be obvious, would it not?
It was a piece of cow meat. Should I let him eat grass? Thankfully he's calmed down a bit right now and is napping by my feet right now. He's gagging or hiccuping every few minutes in his sleep right now.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Do you have activated charcoal...or a pharm. near by you can run out and get (it's OTC)...will quill the nausea...

It could be an acute pancreatic episode and back arching?


----------



## Shaftell (Oct 12, 2012)

Everything is closed at the moment. All vets are closed as well. Just the emergency vets are opened and I really don't want to take him in unless absolutely necessary. Is it a good sign that he fell asleep? He's gagging or has the hiccups ( I can't really tell) while sleeping.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Do you have herbal tea's peppermint or ginger?

Hiccups should go away within a few minutes.

Taking him for a good brisk 10 minute walk might help...excercise helps with digestive issues


----------



## Shaftell (Oct 12, 2012)

Okay so he must be gagging. He's been sleeping now for an hour, but slightly gagging in his sleep. I do have ginger, would it help him?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Honestly, if he's sleeping, he's probably feeling better, so leave him sleep :thumbup:


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Shaftell said:


> Okay so he must be gagging. He's been sleeping now for an hour, but slightly gagging in his sleep. I do have ginger, would it help him?


In what form? If you have capsules then yes, or tea...I wouldn't think the dry powder spice would be any help, but could be wrong...if fresh, you have to dilute pretty potent

What about gas x as mentioned?

doesn't sound good...I am wondering if he could bloat


----------



## Shaftell (Oct 12, 2012)

I have fresh ginger. No gas x. I've looked up the symptoms of bloat. I don't see any obvious bloating, and he doesn't have any of the other symptoms. He is gagging and licking the floor and lips. And when he is awake he wants to go out to eat grass. Do you think I should take him to the emergency vet?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Shaftell said:


> I have fresh ginger. No gas x. I've looked up the symptoms of bloat. I don't see any obvious bloating, and he doesn't have any of the other symptoms. He is gagging and licking the floor and lips. And when he is awake he wants to go out to eat grass. Do you think I should take him to the emergency vet?


It's your call, you have to make that decision, but when Hans had this, I let him eat the grass and it went away on its own.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Shaftell, if you think you need to, you need to. You're there, we are not.
I'd avoid giving the dog anything at this point, but if you feel he's that sick, then bring him in.
It could be early bloat, it could be pancreatitis, it could be just simple nausea, point is, _we're_ not there, you are.
If we say "YES bring him, it's an emergency!" and it's not, you won't be happy with us.
If we say "NO, he'll be fine!" then he passes away, well, that's bad all the way around.

We're kind of up a creek here. It sure won't hurt to bring him in, other than your Pocketbook :shrug:


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

It does look dramatic.
And it happened on a weekend for us, too, when only the emergency vet was open and it would have been over an hour's drive.
I was just getting ready to take him there when he stopped and went to sleep. 
Hope your dog gets better. Sure is scary.


----------



## Shaftell (Oct 12, 2012)

Alright, thank you all very much for your help,I really appreciate. I'm going to wait until he wakes up from his nap before making a decision. Thanks again everyone for the advice.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Here I found this link...it says for vomiting...but sounds like some kind of gas build-up

Top Natural Home Remedies for Digestive Emergencies in Pets | Dr. Ihor Basko - Worldwide Holistic Veterinary Care, Acupuncture, Diet Therapy

3.* Ginger tea* – Grate 1 tablespoon of fresh ginger root or use 1 teaspoon of ginger powder and gently simmer it with ½ cup of coconut milk (found in the Asian section or canned milk section of your grocery store) for about 10 minutes. Store this in a glass or mug for easy use. Give 1 to 3 teaspoons every 1-2 hours.

Edit..scratch the baking soda...too sketchy re: potassium...but you can make the ginger tea


----------



## Shaftell (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks a lot for taking the time to reply. As of now, he seems fine. He's stopped obsessively licking the floors and eating grass. I didn't feed him his dinner but allowed him a little water. He's still gagging a little bit, but definitely not as much as he was before. I've been watching him for hours and he's definitely got better. I'll take him to the vet in the morning if he isn't completely back to normal. 

I'm so happy he wasn't bloated because I know how serious and deadly that is.

Thank you all again for helping me out!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

One of my girls had episodes of licking the floor, I thought it was a seizure disorder. It took forever to figure out, finally a friend suggested I give her a Pepto caplet and she stopped licking in a short period of time. After that every time she started the obsesive licking the Pepto took care of it. Never knew what caused it, but didn't persue it after I found out how to control it.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I hope your pup is ok. Fiona had swollen tonsils that caused the gagging sound. Didn't know dogs had them.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Shaftell said:


> He was walking around licking the floor, his lips, and swallowing, gagging. He is lying down now though, without making any noise.


Sounds almost as if he has something stuck in the back of this throat.


----------



## SS-GSD (Dec 10, 2012)

I noticed that GatorBytes recommended ginger. It's funny because I make a LOT of ginger snaps 1) because they're super delicious and super easy to make and 2) because the dogs love them and they're great for an upset tummy and car/motion sickness. I make them with a pretty nice kick so they're fairly heavy on the ginger. You can freeze them too, I probably wouldn't eat them after being in the freezer (Probably have a different texture I'd imagine) but the dogs suck them down.

I would also suggest you go get some Gas-X/Phazyme or similar simethicone product since you said you didn't have any. Even if this wasn't a case of bloat, you never know when it will happen and simethicone can be the difference between life and death in some cases. I keep them at home, in my purse and in my car. Gel caps are recommended but if your dog is picky you can try the chewables, my last GSD LOVED the cherry flavor ones.

Hopefully he's doing better today, I too wonder if something wasn't stuck in his throat??


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

delete - accidental re-post


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

SS-GSD said:


> I noticed that GatorBytes recommended ginger. It's funny because I make a LOT of ginger snaps 1) because they're super delicious and super easy to make and 2) because the dogs love them and they're great for an upset tummy and car/motion sickness. I make them with a pretty nice kick so they're fairly heavy on the ginger. You can freeze them too, I probably wouldn't eat them after being in the freezer (Probably have a different texture I'd imagine) but the dogs suck them down.
> 
> I would also suggest you go get some Gas-X/Phazyme or similar simethicone product since you said you didn't have any. Even if this wasn't a case of bloat, you never know when it will happen and simethicone can be the difference between life and death in some cases. I keep them at home, in my purse and in my car. Gel caps are recommended but if your dog is picky you can try the chewables, my last GSD LOVED the cherry flavor ones.
> 
> Hopefully he's doing better today, I too wonder if something wasn't stuck in his throat??


1) b/c they're super delicious...that cracked me up...

home-made would be best then you avoid all the processed stuff in a box on the grocery shelf - sub things like spelt or quinoa in lieu of white flour and RAW organic honey in lieu of sugar...and for dogs - throw in some parsley they won't care...good for the kidneys.

Also watch for human stuff that is sweetened (OTC meds that is) that they do not contain artifical sweeteners esp. xylitol - toxic

Keep Activated charcoal on hand too - for vomiting AND diarrhea - 260mg capsules - stick a couple down the throat at sign of diarrhea, if continues do two more, can do this 15 mins later - non toxic. 

How is he doing BTW...did you need to go to the vet? did you get any sleep...LOL


----------



## SS-GSD (Dec 10, 2012)

I only make homemade ones. They're easy and even someone who doesn't cook/bake shouldn't have trouble with it. Most recipes call for such tiny amounts of spice though so I typically add a couple TABLESPOONS for each TEASPOON it calls for. xD That's the only real way to get the kick of the store bought and the benefits of it soothing the tummy. Good for pregnant women too who are dealing with morning sickness.  Since they're not common treats, I don't worry so much about the sugar. No worse than some of the store bought treats really, or even some kibbles. Otherwise everything is safe in all the recipes I've seen/tried. If you're making a batch specifically for the dogs then you can try taking out the sugar though to make them a little healthier.

Oh and the Gas-X Cremes (Chewables, probably should have been more specific lol) are safe too.  I've looked at some off brands as well and they were pretty much the exact same ingredients, though it doesn't hurt to look out for stuff like xylitol just in case. When in doubt, check the back of the box. I usually do when I buy a new box just to make sure there weren't any ingredient changes.


----------



## Shaftell (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi everyone. You guys are all so wonderful, this is such a great and helpful forum.

Thankfully Alfie is doing great. I have no idea what was wrong with him but my best guess was that he was feeling nauseous. He calmed down after taking a nap that night and I literally watched him all night to make sure he was acting normal. Morning came and he was fine and playful and as Sunflowers mentioned, he pooped a whole bunch of grass! 

Regarding Gas-X and activated charcoal, I should be able to find them at my local vet right?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Shaftell said:


> Regarding Gas-X and activated charcoal, I should be able to find them at my local vet right?


You should be able to find them at the drugstore.


----------

